# Corallife Dgital Power Center HELP!!



## chris55

Guys I got 2 of these things running my lights for my 180 gallon and i cant get them figured out, I finally figured out that you just set the daytime on/off and the nightimes are automatic, but heres the thing, say i have it set to come on at 8 in the morning and go off at 8 at night, well it does go off at 8 at night and switch over to the leds, but an hour later it comes back on and shuts my night led's off. Has anybody ever had any trouble with these or have one and could tell me what Im doing wrong, but both of them are doing it


----------



## onefish2fish

sounds faulty. 


i actually read a story that someones house caught fire due to a coralife timer. in addition to that someone in my local reefing club was viewing their tank as their timer starting smoking.
they also have another brand (i think its azoo) that they make with the same issues. dont get me wrong i have an azoo but i plan on switching it out for a few brinks timers ( you can find them at walmart ) or something similiar when i get the chance. you could run 2 timers attached to power strips to get the same effect. one for your daytime lights and one for night.

i dont think something with a problem as big as this is worth risking IMO.


----------



## chris55

your right, I read a bunch of horror storys on other forums about these things, but I paid 40 bucks a peice at the lfs to just throw them out but id rather bite 80 bucks than have to rebuild my life. I got one of them to work though, the other one is still waiting


----------



## aunt kymmie

The timers you are recommending are brand "Brinks"? Would you put each timer on a different power strip or could they both be plugged into the same one??


----------



## onefish2fish

my suggestion is to plug a timer into the wall then plug the power strip into the timer. this way everything on that strip is set for that time, that is if you doing multiple things ( like the coralife does )

i currently use an icecap timer for my "warm up lights" and the azoo timer strip for my main lights and sump light. my father uses a brinks timer on his planted tank that i gave him, seems to be quality.

yes brinks is a brand, im sure you've heard of the safes. (theres still many other brands out there that work) i want to say it was like $17 at walmart.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I don't have a saltwater set up. It's fresh but I'd like the LED's to kick on and the Coralifes kick off so I don't have to manually do it. Once in awhile I get home later than I'd like to and I don't want my fish missing their "bedtime". :roll:


----------



## onefish2fish

well the thing that is good about the coralife power strips is that the day time lights come on as they were set on the timer then as soon as they shut off the night time lights come on, on a reverse cycle. however as ive stated IMO i dont feel its worth the risk of a fire, not only would it suck to loose a house (or part of it) how about your family and pets. not worth it over a fish tank anyday IMO.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Agree 100%


----------



## chris55

well I got both of them to work and stay working for now anyways, no smoking or sparks yet, but im in search of a another timed outlet, (3 plugs for each timer) I found a big 10 plug 4000 joule serge protector at walmart for about 10 bucks less than I paid for one of these, and I figured I could plug 2 of the 3 plug dial timers into it. Any advice on that??


----------



## conger

just to toss in another opinion, but of experience, I have a CoraLife dual timer (not the digital one though), and while it has over-all worked for me, it sporadically decides to not turn off one or the other set of lights.

When I first got it back in Jan 08, it worked fine for a couple of months, then for like a week I would have to manually switch off my day lights because the timer never actually cut power to them. Then, without reason or any adjustment by me, they would start working again. This episode has repeated itself several times over the past year, staying on anywhere from a day to a week.

No smoke or fire yet, but it's faulty enough that I'd really like to change it out. I've got the single wall-plug types (not sure of brand) for my two freshwater tanks, and they've worked flawlessly for a long time. It seems like they are $10 or $15 a piece too, so I could just get two of them and have the same effect as this CoraLife one, which as the OP, I apparently wasted money on


----------



## chris55

well i went out and got 3 brinks single socket timers with 3 triple outlet adapters and 2 standard 1400 watt power strips and got them all wired up, in total that all cost me 20 bucks at walmart, I have to say I should have researched the strips a little better before spending 70 bucks on something when I could have spent 20 on something that does the same thing even better, but who would think twice about a power strip. but it all seems to be working fine so far. Thanks for the input guys, hey anybody wanna buy 2 coral life digital timers cheap??? lol


----------



## onefish2fish

IMO you did good.


----------

